# Post pictures of your fish



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thought this would be a nice way to see pictures of everybodys tanks and fish. here aare a few to get you started  [/img]


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice pics Fishfreaks! Please add the name of the fish to the description...for those people that aren't familiar with them  Kudos!


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

tt eel


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

_Aulonocara baenschi_









_Copadichromis mloto_









_Protomelas fenestratus_ "Taiwan Reef"









_Otopharynx lithobates_ "Zimbabwe Rock"


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

heres all ive taken so far (that are good at least.... ) its all but like 4 of my fish


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow! great pics guys!


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

One of my smiling acaras (ate a rubberband) His name is now Slingshot.









My male pink con...









Cockatoo cichlid male...









" " female......









One of my angels....









another angel...









blue dempsey....









And my baby... Long finned albino oscar....


----------



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

heres one of my 4-5" RTBS.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

malawi4me2 ... are you sure that's a A. baenschi? My baenschi is blue from his gill plates forward to the top of the head :shock: !! and there's usually much more blue striations in the dorsal and tail fins. and the nose is more curved on the baenschi than it looks in that pic I'll have to download my pic's tomorrow and put some up ... BTW how do you upload more than 1 pic at a time ... 

here's a young juvi coloring up of the baenschi: http://www.bigskycichlids.com/Abaenschi.htm


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wwo cool pics! Is it the red-tailed shark ?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i've posted some pictures of my balloon mollies on the "need balloon molly advice" thread, but i'll post the one of my male again...










my albino cories










my pleco










one of the guppies










not the best pictures, sorry!


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Im jealous :lol:


----------



## Mudd (Jan 21, 2005)

the only pic i have on hand right now ... my striped raphael


----------



## Mudd (Jan 21, 2005)

and those spots are on the tank glass not the fish this is when i first set up the tank and the air bubbles were still on the glass ...


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

joe kool @ Thu Jan 27 said:


> malawi4me2 ... are you sure that's a  A. baenschi?   My baenschi is blue from his gill plates forward to the top of the head  :shock: !! and there's usually much more blue striations in the dorsal and tail fins. and the nose is more curved on the baenschi than it looks in that pic


Well, that's what it was sold to me as (and my LFS is usually really accurate about stuff). I've read that after a few generations in captivity they tend to loose the curved snout (making them look more like _A. stuartgranti_ without the more prominently shaped forhead). I've compared mine to pics of _A. baenschi_ and _A. stuartgranti_ "Maleri Is." (on cichlidforum.com), and it looks more like the _A. baenschi_ than the _A. stuartgranti_ (I assume that's what you were thinking it looks more like?) to me... I'll try to get some better pics (in better lighting) when I get him moved over to the 120g. 



> BTW how do you upload more than 1 pic at a time


Use the "Img" button, paste the hyperlink to your pic, and then use "/Img". [/i]


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

it the pic already has to be on the net somewhere to do that right ... I just have them on my puter so I gues it's a 1 at a time thing for me :x :?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, they have to be stored on a website. I use http://www.photobucket.com, but there's a lot more you can use.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I keep some on my yahoo page but haven't loaded and "fish pics" there yet. with my digi camera I'll prolly have to shrink them before uploading them (6.3 mp) or my page would fill up with just a few shots :shock: 

I try to get some up this weekend :wink: 

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Cool! I can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

A picture of one of my _Neolamprologus cylindricus_.


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's one of a pair of leleupi flanking a cylindricus.


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

A shot of some of my F0 _Tropheus duboisi_. Sorry about the dirty glass.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

OK here are a very few  of my fish collection:

my hot rod "starting" to color up @ 1" & 1/2 
 http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/joe_kool315/detail?.dir=/1c5e&.dnm=10b9.jpg&.src=ph
same fish same day
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/joe_kool315/detail?.dir=/1c5e&.dnm=5259.jpg&.src=ph

My A. Rubescence:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/joe_kool315/detail?.dir=/1c5e&.dnm=602c.jpg&.src=ph
same fish same day
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/joe_kool315/detail?.dir=/1c5e&.dnm=a913.jpg&.src=ph
his home:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/joe_kool315/detail?.dir=/1c5e&.dnm=2308.jpg&.src=ph

my C. Boryeli
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/joe_kool315/detail?.dir=/1c5e&.dnm=e131.jpg&.src=ph
him again with my juvi Venustus
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/joe_kool315/detail?.dir=/1c5e&.dnm=a0fc.jpg&.src=ph

my yellow boy with a few of his homies (C. frontosa)
[img] [url]http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/joe_kool315/detail?.dir=/1c5e&.dnm=2add.jpg&.src=ph [/img][/url]

Many many more to come as I get them uploaded  :mrgreen: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

OK :evil: 

I tried just the







and the pic's didn't show up ... then I tried it with the URL thing and that atleast mad it to where people just had to "click on the link" but still no photo in the post ... 


Step by step how do I get multiple photos in the post PLEASE :wink: 


Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## HobieDude16 (Jan 19, 2005)

joe kool @ Sat Jan 29 said:


> OK  :evil:
> 
> I tried just the
> 
> ...


simplest way (that ive found) is to go to www.photobucket.com and register for a free hosting account.... upload all your pics there, and they have ways to just post the img or url tabs, and it works every time, thats how i do it...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, some photohostings protect your privacy and


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

here's a link to my picks:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v640/osteoporoosi/

You can also view pictures of Finnish landscape :wink: .


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

I like the ski slope picture framed by the window. The planted tanks look really good too. Most of my fish tend to demolish plants.


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

an a few of my discus and butterfly pleco


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

A little bit dark?  What's your lighting system?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

only 2- 18watt Fluorescent bulbs ( the tank is a little lighter than the pic ... camera sux) im soon going to get 2 power Compact Fluorescent :mrgreen:


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

I would post my pics if I knew how  





Heres one I downloaded


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Jonah. I also have little plant nibblers(Ancistrus
sp), but they behave well when I feed them boiled cucumber or peas.
The winter landscape is taken from a skiingcenter in central Finland called Himos.
It is the view from our rented cottage.

Nice tanks you all got.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I have only one flourestcent So the aquatic plants are a little bit filthy:-(
Hhmmm... "Fish 'r' fun", you can't post the photo? Try the


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

OKay, I'll try my phots! 








General view









"GOD's view"









Flora corner









Bogwood with plants behind

Hmmm the fish:








BALA









Black ghost


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Chrisinha,
I really like your albino corie pic. I had a corie that would pose like that on top of a flowerpot...but never 3 cories in a row. Looks like they have nice FAT bellies and in great shape! Thanks for sharing.
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Great looking tanks everyone!  

Here's a few more pics I took:

_A. baenschi_

















(Hey Joe, can you tell more about him from those pics?)

My _C. borleyi _pair. The female is missing her right eye due to a fight with a male _Dimidiochromis compressiceps_ that I used to have. Pics of them always seems to turn out a little blurry... :? 









And my _P. fenestratus _"Taiwan Reef". His colors show up a lot better in the new lighting.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

:wink: I see he's starting to get more blue ... but the nose still looks "diffrent" could be the thing you were talking about with the several generations of tank raised but I haven't heard anything about that. Could also be a hybrid thing too ... Baenschi male and whatever female as the females are way to similar to distinguish in most of the peacocks unless you look at them side by side for hours.... then it's still a "best guess"

nice looking fish none the less :wink: 

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

